# Spring ChEEr!



## AngelMomma (Mar 1, 2013)

I find that this time of the year I am very grateful for living in the South.  Most people that live in the North are TIRED of the winter and SO ready for spring.  And some people suffer from SAD(Seasonal Affective 
Disorder) to some degree.  So lets try to cheer up all our Northern friends


This is a little flower arrangement that I picked from the yard to bring the spring indoors the other day.  I thought I would share.  I wish you could smell how deliciously sweet it is.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 1, 2013)

Warm Glowing Peachy Pansies!


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

They're so gorgeous!  

Our trees are bare & everything's covered in about 3 feet of snow up here in WI, so I am so ready for real spring to come.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 1, 2013)

I remember the feeling.  I grew up in Nebraska.  Lived there for twenty odd years.  Waiting for spring is exhausting!


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 1, 2013)

Genny -it has been a bit warmer just a bit south of you and I have a few bare spots in the yard (mostly under downspouts).  But I am so over winter.  If we get another massive snow storm I may just cry (and since it is only March 1st, odds are we will.)  The job in Florida looks better and better every day!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 1, 2013)

The flowers are beautiful, but now I'm just jealous! :wink:  In upstate NY I don't think I've seen the grass since before Christmas!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks!  That's so sweet of you!  I actually do suffer from SAD, but also seasonal allergies....I can't win.  Winter is great because my sinuses are clear, but I get so bummed by the constant state of gray!  And spring is beautiful!  But I get horrible, terrible, no good, very bad sinus infections every spring with tree pollen!


----------



## Momonga (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the flowers!  You must have a lovely garden.

I think it should be SA, not SAD.  Who doesn't get depressed by constant gloom and cold?  How is that a disorder?  I am so ready for spring.  I'm from Virginia, but I've been stationed in Hawaii and California for the last ten years until now, so this is my first real winter in a long time.

We have one tree flowering in the state of Virginia.  It's in a yard around the corner from me.  The flowers must have just spontaneously burst into being, because there has been no sign of life until now.  And this little plum tree does make me smile!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 1, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Thanks! That's so sweet of you! I actually do suffer from SAD, but also seasonal allergies....I can't win. Winter is great because my sinuses are clear, but I get so bummed by the constant state of gray! And spring is beautiful! But I get horrible, terrible, no good, very bad sinus infections every spring with tree pollen!


 
Allergies!  UGH!  I just started giving my two kids allergy shots. They tested + for feathers, grasses, trees, molds etc......now how are you supposed to get away from any of that if you live in the humid south? LOL  The shots are already helping.  I don't know if I can bring myself to do the shots though :/


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 1, 2013)

Momonga said:


> Thanks for the flowers! You must have a lovely garden.
> 
> I think it should be SA, not SAD. Who doesn't get depressed by constant gloom and cold? How is that a disorder? I am so ready for spring. I'm from Virginia, but I've been stationed in Hawaii and California for the last ten years until now, so this is my first real winter in a long time.
> 
> We have one tree flowering in the state of Virginia. It's in a yard around the corner from me. The flowers must have just spontaneously burst into being, because there has been no sign of life until now. And this little plum tree does make me smile!


 
Apparently some people are not bothered by it.  My vit D levels tank out even here in the south.  That makes energy a precious commodity.  I almost look forward to that first sunburn of the spring. lol.  

The Tulip trees and Red bud trees are starting to bloom now.  I may be able to get a good pic of one of those.  They can be stunning depending on the surroundings.

Anyone have any crocus blooming?  I think they come up even in the snow.  But we don't have any.  We do have these little shiny yellow wildflowers everywhere though.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is a pic of the shiny little yellow wildflowers that come up everywhere this time of year.  They look as if they have been sprayed with somethink to make them shiny!

And the second pic is a little spring bulb.  Snowflakes.


----------



## Badger (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! We still have snow on the ground here and yesterday we had freezing rain.  I am looking forward to Spring here though I am another allergy sufferer as well...


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 1, 2013)

I will gladly suffer allergies for warmer weather.


----------



## Scentapy (Mar 1, 2013)

Badger said:


> Beautiful pictures! We still have snow on the ground here and yesterday we had freezing rain. I am looking forward to Spring here though I am another allergy sufferer as well...


 
Just noticed you are from Western Mass!  I am your neighbor.  I live in CT, right on the Ma. border... just outside of Springfield 

YES... I am very, very jealous of those beautiful flowers.  But... it is March 1st so spring will be here soon.  I definetly suffer from SAD.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 1, 2013)

The snowdrops have come up already in lower NY. and my daffodils have broken the surface. I can't wait for the hyacinths to bloom, I love the scent of them.


----------



## lsg (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badger (Mar 1, 2013)

Scentapy said:


> Just noticed you are from Western Mass!  I am your neighbor.  I live in CT, right on the Ma. border... just outside of Springfield



My sister lives in CT and I was actually born in CT.. I was actually thinking that some of us New England Soapers should get together and do a soap swap or something   (After I start making CP soaps ;-) )

I know another person on the list is from Worcester.  I am in Fitchburg, but even getting together to just hang out and chat would be fun


----------



## Relle (Mar 1, 2013)

No spring here, we just hit our first day of Autumn here and winter starts the 1st June.


----------



## pjfan74 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am so tired of the dreary winter here in Maryland!!  No snow to look at and think how pretty it is...and no sun to warm the body...nothing green to cheer you up...just gray...everywhere...I really miss Georgia this time of year!  Thanks so much for the Southern Cheer!


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 2, 2013)

Momonga said:


> Thanks for the flowers! You must have a lovely garden.
> 
> I think it should be SA, not SAD. Who doesn't get depressed by constant gloom and cold? How is that a disorder? I am so ready for spring. I'm from Virginia, but I've been stationed in Hawaii and California for the last ten years until now, so this is my first real winter in a long time.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Not sure if it is a rhetorical question, but it becomes a disorder when one can not function normally.  Went to the doctor earlier this week because of it.  Now I am on a super strength folic acid, and I think it is going to help.  I had reached a point where not only was I tired and felt gloomy, but any little break in routine would overwhelm me.



Have you tried light therapy? I bought a cheap lamp on amazon called the happy light. Supposed to mimic the effects of sunlight. Helps me at work where I have a windowless office.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 2, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Not sure if it is a rhetorical question, but it becomes a disorder when one can not function normally. Went to the doctor earlier this week because of it. Now I am on a super strength folic acid, and I think it is going to help. I had reached a point where not only was I tired and felt gloomy, but any little break in routine would overwhelm me.


 
Sorry to hear its been tough for you.  Hope the treatments help!

Here are a couple of pics from my yard last year this time.  

Common Oxalis(wild) and Johnny Jump Ups


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 2, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Have you tried light therapy? I bought a cheap lamp on amazon called the happy light. Supposed to mimic the effects of sunlight. Helps me at work where I have a windowless office.


 
Good idea liz.  Luckily here we get warm weather sporatically and we try to get outside......but for those that can't I hear this helps.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I lived in Fairbanks AK for 6yrs & now live in Northern Ontario (same weather as Fairbanks) and SAD is very real. Depression & lethargy. Hubby and I take 20,000 units of vitamin D during winter months & it works. We cut back during summer, unless it's a dreary rainy summer. Just not enough sunshine up here. My and hubby's workshops have fluorescent lighting so the more time we spend there, the better we feel.


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2013)

I have SAD also, and I take vitamin D and also increase my anti-depressant during the winter months.  It must be *really* rough living so far north and having SAD, Jenny.  I hope that the Vitamin D helps.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 2, 2013)

I ran into town this afternoon and realized along the way that the Tulip Trees and the Bradford Pear Trees have burst into bloom!  I had to snap a couple of pics.  Not the greatest photography with these cell phones, but you get the idea


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 2, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Thanks!  That's so sweet of you!  I actually do suffer from SAD, but also seasonal allergies....I can't win.  Winter is great because my sinuses are clear, but I get so bummed by the constant state of gray!  And spring is beautiful!  But I get horrible, terrible, no good, very bad sinus infections every spring with tree pollen!


 
Liz you should find a local apiary NOW and have a couple of cups of tea a day with local honey. I bet it will help with your allergies. Untill you try it you won't believe what a difference it makes. Just don't buy honey in the grocery store it's not the same.


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2013)

I have heard about using locally harvested honey to work with allergies before and I have heard it works wonders.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 2, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> Liz you should find a local apiary NOW and have a couple of cups of tea a day with local honey. I bet it will help with your allergies. Untill you try it you won't believe what a difference it makes. Just don't buy honey in the grocery store it's not the same.



Mmmm I love honey!  I buy local from our farmers market for this reason


----------



## deb8907 (Mar 2, 2013)

It's so exciting to see spring creeping in again!  Still very cold and dark and dreary here in Maryland, but I can't wait!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 3, 2013)

Badger said:


> I have SAD also, and I take vitamin D and also increase my anti-depressant during the winter months.  It must be *really* rough living so far north and having SAD, Jenny.  I hope that the Vitamin D helps.



The Vitamin D is a godsend. I also take an antidepressant, but don't increase it because Vitamin D does the trick. It is hard for people to understand the correlation between sunshine-vitamin d-depression, but it is a very real malady.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, so for us Northerners...here's a sign of spring...wild turkey protecting the flock of hens, mating season is going on now.  Here's a big Tom that visited yesterday, all puffed out to perfection in my back yard, trying to fend off my barking beagle...who I'm sure would have gotten her butt whopped if she got any closer to this guy!


----------



## Genny (Mar 4, 2013)

Ooh, he's a beauty, Liz!

My neighbors have chickens & their 2 roosters regularly wander over to our land during the summer/fall & scare the crap out of our little doxie. It's amusing to watch


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh, my doxie could care less about any wild animal, but my beagle, that's a different story!


----------



## Genny (Mar 4, 2013)

We've got a foot or so of snow on the way today & tomorrow. 
I'm so looking forward to spring.  My hubby is bipolar schizophrenic & the dreariness of the short days is just so awful for him


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 4, 2013)

Genny said:


> We've got a foot or so of snow on the way today & tomorrow.
> I'm so looking forward to spring.  My hubby is bipolar schizophrenic & the dreariness of the short days is just so awful for him



Ugh, I know, it's on the way here as well, hopefully we don't have added lake effect on top!  I have noticed thought that it is light when I go to work in the morning again, so that too is another sign that it's on it's way!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 4, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Ok, so for us Northerners...here's a sign of spring...wild turkey protecting the flock of hens, mating season is going on now. Here's a big Tom that visited yesterday, all puffed out to perfection in my back yard, trying to fend off my barking beagle...who I'm sure would have gotten her butt whopped if she got any closer to this guy!


 

OH, he is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 4, 2013)

Genny said:


> We've got a foot or so of snow on the way today & tomorrow.
> I'm so looking forward to spring. My hubby is bipolar schizophrenic & the dreariness of the short days is just so awful for him


 
:-( That has to be rough.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the turkey!  My hubby and I are in upstate NY at the moment and those wild turkeys are everywhere!  Ready for spring too, but I am totally prepared to handle snow until April.  Then I'll get a little whiney!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 4, 2013)

Today I had the priviledge of a short road trip with my Superman.  We had to go to a different military base to buy him a new set of Dress Blues.  It was nice to get a little sun and indeed spring is springing.  Redbud trees blooming everywhere and Azaleas starting too.  My in-laws have a few azaleas in their yard. I got a couple of pictures of theirs this afternoon.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 15, 2013)

I spotted the first lavender Oxalis blooms today.  And our single Plum tree is covered in blooms and the honeybees are loving it!


----------



## Badger (Mar 15, 2013)

*looks at the Spring pictures and then at the dirty snow still covering the ground outside* Spring will reach New England eventually ;-)


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 15, 2013)

Fear not Badger!  Its on its way.....I bet you will have crocuses or something like that showing up anytime now.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 26, 2013)

I really hope the snow is over for all up in the northern US, at least most of you anyway.  I know as soon as warmer temps come your way you will wure enjoy it.  

This is a pic of one of my Clematis a few days ago and the first bloom on my favorite rose bush.


----------

